# Eldora?



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

We skinned up early this morning before getting shut down at 7am. From what I saw coverage is getting better but its not there yet. The warm weekend won't help any either. The ski down was on pack groomers and was fast. I'd wait for more snow before paying cash.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Hmm thanks for the info...
Not too promising.... I guess.


----------

